# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам

## dmi3

Модели находятся в Днепропетровске, вышлю почтой в любую точку мира. Можно их же купить на Молоток/Аукро - ссылку на лот предоставлю

----------


## Carrey

> Airfix 18002 JUNKERS Ju87-B STUKA 1/24 scale


Из коробки вот такой: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3...7a6098778b48b7

----------


## Carrey

Ну, критиковать там есть что, кое-где возможны недоливы/утяжины (литьё, кстати, индусское, филигранное, литники - шестигранные, пластик отличного качества), по геометрии и матчасти не проверял - возможно и там что-то. Но! Модель здоровая, детализация подробная, фарша много, две реалистичные фигуры. Делал на заказ, понравилось - взял бы и себе, если б фашистов любил и было бы куда ставить.

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемый коллега.
Пишите пожалуйста цену в рублях, или как раньше в долларах. Форум все-таки русскоязычный и абсолютному большинству совсем не с руки гривны в другую валюту переводить.

----------


## dmi3

AMG 48203 - 25$

----------


## dmi3

Eduard 8416 - Pfalz D.IIIa, 1/48 - 18$


Eduard 84145 - Bf-110F Nachtjager, 1/48 - 25$


Eduard 7086 Bf-110G-4 Profipack, 1/72 - 30$

----------


## Fencer

Коллекционный набор самолетов СССР https://jet.lavka-monet.ru/?agency=k...87%D0%B8%D0%BA

----------

